# We're back!



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Very tired, but happy nonetheless that yet again everyone had a fantastic time!

Graz and I would just like to thank everyone that came along to make the trip what it was - a success!

Time to unpack a bucketload of snakes and go to the pub.

:no1:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Jim + Graz,the best Hamm trip yet,wouldnt travel there with anyone else now! :no1:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Cheers Jim and Graz , thoroughly enjoyed the trip with yourselves extremely well planned , luxury coach , bag of goodies on every seat for the passengers was provided , we were kept entertained by the pair of you , Jim was a cracking laugh and very helpful with any questions we had to give good sound advice , Graz was 100% reptile/animal mad!! and also very helpful , cheers Graz/Jim we will be going again with yourselves.

Great job you two absolutely first class :no1:


----------



## fatfecker (Sep 21, 2008)

Another fantastic successful trip, although I didn't end up getting anything in Hamm I had a great time and made contact with some EU breeders.

Well done Jim and Graz for another awesome trip


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry I wan't there this time guys! I'll be there March though


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Berber King said:


> Thanks Jim + Graz,the best Hamm trip yet,wouldnt travel there with anyone else now! :no1:


Glad you came along mate :2thumb:



monitor mad said:


> Cheers Jim and Graz , thoroughly enjoyed the trip with yourselves extremely well planned , luxury coach , bag of goodies on every seat for the passengers was provided , we were kept entertained by the pair of you , Jim was a cracking laugh and very helpful with any questions we had to give good sound advice , Graz was 100% reptile/animal mad!! and also very helpful , cheers Graz/Jim we will be going again with yourselves.
> 
> Great job you two absolutely first class :no1:


It was good to meet you properly MM, and Mispentyouth, looking forward to next time, have you fitted an engine into that Poly box yet? :lol2:



fatfecker said:


> Another fantastic successful trip, although I didn't end up getting anything in Hamm I had a great time and made contact with some EU breeders.
> 
> Well done Jim and Graz for another awesome trip


Pleasure as always mate, can't wait til the day when you buy something :whistling2:



Ally said:


> Sorry I wan't there this time guys! I'll be there March though


Consider that booked Ally, you are always :welcome: you know that 

Easily the best time we have had yet, Can't wait until march, bookings are, as always being taken as we speak.

I. Am. Shattered.


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks soooo much for an awesome trip guys! We got what we wanted and hes a beauty! oo: Hamm was awesome!! 

:2thumb:


----------



## redreps (Jul 10, 2007)

100% yes !! X

cheers for trip guys was a good laugh. got some pics here, you want me to put them on this thread?

cheers louis/mark


----------



## andy1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Jim And Graz


A big thanks once again. Well planned and would recommend to anyone(as long as there is space for me) .THIS IS THE WAY TO GO. Glad we didnt have to join that Que which was forming nicely 2 hours before opening.

I also didnt buy this time ( no i didnt leave my wallet behind..but the wife had the key and she was at home!!) , made contact with a german who hopefully will find me what im looking for, so may be over there again soon.

Nice once again to talk with people from previous trips and fresh faces alike.

Thanks Again Andy


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Pm'd......


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*Home again now for the potting*

Hi All
Just got back With Jim and Graz form Hamm early this morning and have to say that it was the best show yet, Loads of great stuff there ( Janice even managed to pick up a load of Tropidacris collaris - Giant grasshoppers as anyone on the coach with us will know). we had a great and very smooth trip over with JC with loads of goodies and drinks supplied FREE by him and Graz:notworthy: the fizzy snakes were a great hit. All got together for a meal and a few beers before setting off home, which went quickly with the chatting and a few movies.
If you haven't been it's a must and suprisingly relaxing! just not sure what hurts more, the feet from walking around the show, or our sides from laughing so much!

Regards to all

Graham & janice
AKA the Thornberrys

JC remember to book us and Paul in for March before you sell out


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Metamorphosis said:


> Hi All
> Just got back With Jim and Graz form Hamm early this morning and have to say that it was the best show yet, Loads of great stuff there (* Janice even managed to pick up a load of Tropidacris collaris - Giant grasshoppers as anyone on the coach with us will know)*.
> 
> Really? She should have said.....


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*I've got Tropidacris you know*

B:censor 

I still think there nice and will show you them again if I could work out how to upload a picture on to this site!!!!

Lots of love

Janice


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I did pinch some of your pulchra,will return them soon!


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

That's a relief, was starting to worry in case Graham had eaten them along with the fizzy snakes!
As a thankyou would you like me to print a picture of my new Tropidacris for you? I got them at Hamm you know.:lol2:

Love 

Janice


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Post it in the invert section-its forum rules you know! (actually they are pretty cool,im sure people would like to see).


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

was there any teenagers there?


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Hamm trip*

Had a amazing time at Hamm (my first time) so much to see there, i was a kid in a giant sweet shop or Alice in wonderland lmao, loads of snakes, lizards, spiders, rodents, tortoises, hedge hogs, insects of all kinds, loads of tropical plants, loads of dart frogs, live food and lots of variations from green flies, curly wing flies, roaches, wax worms you name it they had it, also seen loads of new things i never seen before, you have to see it all to believe it, a very big place and i loved every min of it.
The coach trip was loads of fun eating all the way there and back and having a good laugh with everyone, time soon goes and very nice coach I must say.

Im up for the next Hamm trip in March, lol im hooked!!!


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

It was our first time there (myself and daughter Repteen), and it was brilliant. Very well organised trip, and I'd reccomend these guys to anyone thinking of going to Hamm. The show itself was huge - much bigger than we had expected, and we both got what we went for. Many thanks to Jim and Graz:no1:


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Well said grannykins Many thanks to Jim and Graz:no1:




grannykins said:


> It was our first time there (myself and daughter Repteen), and it was brilliant. Very well organised trip, and I'd reccomend these guys to anyone thinking of going to Hamm. The show itself was huge - much bigger than we had expected, and we both got what we went for. Many thanks to Jim and Graz:no1:


----------



## thundergibbon (Aug 26, 2008)

I had a great time too. Big thanks to Jim and Graz for an excellent, well organized and great fun trip. Will definitely be going again!


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Hamm pics*

Hamm Pics
Follow this link (Click here) there is loads of pics so put them all into photo bucket, Enjoy




























Hamm Pics
Follow this link (Click here) there is loads of pics so put them all into photo bucket, Enjoy


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Hopefully everyone is recovering nicely about now, I got to bed at 4.20 am after falling alseep in the tub :whistling2: 

Already had PM's from people booking up for the March trip, New faces always welcome, and new payment methods are available too, I thought i'd get a day off before planning it out, but it doesn't look like it.

For those of you who requested flyers for distribution, these will be ready end October and thankyou in advance for distributing them.

As for now I am off to book a coach ( SURPRISE! ) possibly two :whip: anyone else who wants their names putting down for March, pop a message on here or whack me or The Graz a PM. Alternatively we are both at a few upcoming shows with Metamorphosis and Berber King so grab us there.

Cheers :no1:


----------



## Duane (Jan 21, 2008)

Cheers Jim & Graz. :2thumb:

Had a wicked time and met some cool peeps on the coach, so thanks to them also.


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Who had the pic with all of us outside the coach at the end of the show, be cool to see it if someone could post it :devil:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Mark 'Louis Walsh' Williams is going to post them for us.


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi

A big thank you to Exboyz04 for the pictures, and all the fun on the trip, gave us loads of laughs. The dog in the handbag was brilliant.
Nice to see we were all looking our best!!
Already looking forward to the next one.

See you at the AES (2nd October)

Regards

Graham & Janice


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Cool thanks Squirrel :2thumb:

Thank you Graham & Janice and the trip was a blast with you 2 and cant wait for the next, c u at the AES, whaaaaahoooo lol:2thumb:



Squirrel said:


> Mark 'Louis Walsh' Williams is going to post them for us.





Metamorphosis said:


> Hi
> 
> A big thank you to Exboyz04 for the pictures, and all the fun on the trip, gave us loads of laughs. The dog in the handbag was brilliant.
> Nice to see we were all looking our best!!
> ...


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

it was a realy good trip could not ask for a better service there and back, was very well looked after by the lads, well done.


----------



## Ferretboy (May 24, 2010)

cheers jim and graz for a great trip:2thumb::no1: had a great time, though all the other shows i go to are now going to be dwarfed by Hamm :lol2:

pro tip: even though the seat at the back of the coach has an unobstructed view of the tv, and has all the legroom you could ever want, sleeping isn't exactly easy


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Liquii said:


> pro tip: even though the seat at the back of the coach has an unobstructed view of the tv, and has all the legroom you could ever want, sleeping isn't exactly easy


Funny that, you seemed to be doing a bloody good job! :whistling2:


----------



## Ferretboy (May 24, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Funny that, you seemed to be doing a bloody good job! :whistling2:


:gasp: i was just resting my eyes!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*Tropidacris pics from Hamm*

Hi sussed it at last 3 piccy's of the Tropidacris I got at Hamm (in case you didn't Know)


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

There gorgious, hope they have millions of babbies for you. x



Metamorphosis said:


> Hi sussed it at last 3 piccy's of the Tropidacris I got at Hamm (in case you didn't Know)
> 
> image
> 
> ...


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

sounds like everyone had a good time just a shame u dont run a coach from the north west


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> sounds like everyone had a good time just a shame u dont run a coach from the north west


PM me Shep, you will be surprised what can be arranged.....:whistling2:


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

*my new geckos from hamm*

My new geckos from hamm








http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k208/exboyz04/Hamm Sept 11th 2010 Pics/81fbf555.jpg








http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k208/exboyz04/Hamm Sept 11th 2010 Pics/3b0a88ef.jpg



> >












http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k208/exboyz04/Hamm Sept 11th 2010 Pics/3f5f6f9a.jpg


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I take it back,your geckos look stunning now they are not in tubs!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Metamorphosis said:


> Hi sussed it at last 3 piccy's of the Tropidacris I got at Hamm (in case you didn't Know)
> 
> image
> 
> ...


You should have shown those to people in the restaurant.....


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Im well happy with the geckos, thanks Berber King and glad you like em. :lol2:



Berber King said:


> I take it back,your geckos look stunning now they are not in tubs!


----------



## steve.clifton (Jun 29, 2010)

pro tip: even though the seat at the back of the coach has an unobstructed view of the tv, and has all the legroom you could ever want, sleeping isn't exactly easy [/QUOTE]

SOOOOO, it was you sleeping with your head on my wife's shoulder:devil:


----------



## fatfecker (Sep 21, 2008)

*Sorry*

It appears I have given Dillon and Andy my cold whilst on the trip so I'm sorry if anyone else has come down with a cold in the last few days, feel free to blame me


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Oi lol i got it as well, is it the nose and throat thing, i thought i might have got it on the trip ha ha :devil:


----------



## fatfecker (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah, sneezing, bunged up and then a cough like a 60 a day smoker


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

LMAO that sounds like it :mf_dribble: my nose was so blocked up and felt like i had cigars pocked up each nose hole this morning. To make it feel better i started sniffing loads of water up my nose from a bowl of water lol, and it felt a lot better after psml




fatfecker said:


> yeah, sneezing, bunged up and then a cough like a 60 a day smoker


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Finally got a chance to see this thread properly!

Thankyou for all of your comments guys, it was an awesome trip 
We hope to see you coming along with us again!

Just to let you know our FIRST COACH for March has been fully booked.


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Am i booked on it*

Am i booked on it, want to be on the same coach with graham & jannis agin if possible!!!!!!!!



Graz said:


> Finally got a chance to see this thread properly!
> 
> Thankyou for all of your comments guys, it was an awesome trip
> We hope to see you coming along with us again!
> ...


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

exboyz04 said:


> Am i booked on it, want to be on the same coach with graham & jannis agin if possible!!!!!!!!


Yes mate,

Sorted as requested, as usual once everyone pops their £25 deposit in their seat is secure.

You have a nice seat Exboyz04 panic not 
:no1:


----------

